

Why I Sucked as a VC - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/10/no-wonder-he-hated-me/

======
jsanroman
Great article great tips except for the last paragraph haha. I think the
article should have omitted that last one. It feels like it ruins everything,
like all the learning of the article gone to waste LOL. Feels like I'm
learning from an asshole. But then you think: well we should all learn from
each other, but only learn the good things, not the bad ones. No one's
perfect.

